# cswip



## مهندس اسلام NSF (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس فلزات دفعة 2005 من هندسة بترول حاصل على شهادة iwe من مركز بحوث الفلزات عام 2008 وحاليا شغال فى اوراسكوم 
بفكر من وقت ما اخدت ال iwe انى اخد ال cswip لانى عارف انها مطلوبة فى الخليج وفى مجال البترول 
بس فى حاجة مهمة انى اعرف مهندسين كتير اوى حاصلين على هذه الشهادة ولم يجدوا بيها شغل لا فى مصر ولا غيرها فكنت عاوز اعرف هل فعلا هذه الشهادة مطلوبة ولا لأ لانى متردد جدا بسبب ارتفاع سعرها وكنت عاوز اعرف كمان هل المعلومات التى تقدمها هذه الدورة قيمة فعلا؟؟؟!!! لانى قرأتها كويس وحاسس انه كورس فقير جدااااا فى المعلومات

ودى مواعيد الدورة السنة دى وطلب الالتحاق بها


ملحوظة: اذا اى حد يعرف اى اماكن ممكن اشتغل فيها بعد الحصول على الدورة يكون له جزيل الشكر 
وشكراااا​


----------



## مهندس اسلام NSF (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نسيت اسأل هل ال cwi احسن ولا الcswip واى واحدة فيهم مطلوب اكتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سامح 2010 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للعمل فى الخليج فالمطلوب cswip اكثر من cwi
ومن رأى لا تنظر لغيرك
فما عليك إلا أن تأخذ بالأسباب وتترك النتائج على الله
لكل مجتهد نصيب

 سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم


----------

